# New Ritter basses, amazing!



## flo (Jan 2, 2010)

Check this out:































More stuff on the homepage, check this link!

Ritter Basses


Cheers!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2010)

Ritter are amazing.


----------



## thesimo (Jan 2, 2010)

how does he get both a yellow and red color on one piece of wood?

Jesus










These destroy anything ive ever seen before :/


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 2, 2010)

This one is sick..9600 year old bog oak used for the upper horn. It sounds amazing.


----------



## Janiator (Jan 2, 2010)

price is 6300 euros
But the craftmanship is the best I've ever seen, so it's kind of justified.
If you look on the classic design page they actually finished one with 24k gold


----------



## SD83 (Jan 2, 2010)

I love his designs, but the finish, especially on the first (!!!!) and third one are just too much... kitsch ftw! And plain black plastic covers for the electronics & battery cavity? No way...


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 2, 2010)

His basses are works of art that just happen to be playable. I wish I could afford one.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, amazing is not strong enough to say how much amazing hose instruments are


----------



## flo (Jan 3, 2010)

Apophis said:


> wow, amazing is not strong enough to say how much amazing hose instruments are



^^ true 
He was the first luthier that I payed attention to, and (almost) everything else seems a bit, well, non-artistic or just boring to me. It's like with music, once I fell in love with Dream Theater it was not easy to adore any other band...

It took a while to understand that this is not the only way a good bass can be made...


----------



## Bevo (Jan 3, 2010)

Did he not build the Million Dollar bass a few years back?

Those are some pretty amazing designs and finishes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Did he not build the Million Dollar bass a few years back?
> 
> Those are some pretty amazing designs and finishes.



I think you're confusing him with Carl Thompson, very similar designs. They both utilize the "scroll" design on the bass side horn.

http://www.ctbasses.com/index.php?f=10millbass


----------



## flo (Jan 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're confusing him with Carl Thompson, very similar designs. They both utilize the "scroll" design on the bass side horn.
> 
> Carl Thompson | Fine Handmade Instruments



Ok, now I know where Jens has got all the crazy ideas from

But his woodwork stays outstanding


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

flo said:


> Ok, now I know where Jens has got all the crazy ideas from
> 
> But his woodwork stays outstanding



You might like these as well:

D. Huff Guitars

They're now defunct, but they're still amazing to look at.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 3, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Did he not build the Million Dollar bass a few years back?



He did a gold leaf finished bass with diamonds inset into the knobs and 12th fret - I'da loved to have seen that one.

Linky


----------



## Necris (Jan 3, 2010)

> The nut is finished using 10,000 year-old mammoth ivory


----------



## Variant (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy self-cannibalizing Jesus!!! 






Whitewash quilty shiny goodness.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2010)

Never been a fan of the body shape, but finish work is fantastic.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 4, 2010)

Soooooo pretty, I love the roundness, woods and finishes he's using! My wallet just gave me a black eye for even thinking about it.


----------



## angus (Jan 5, 2010)

Honestly, I've played a number of these, and it really is underwhelming. There is nothing particularly outstanding about the craftsmanship (though it is very, very good, but by no means peerless) or the sound (which is meh, in my opinion). 

But his finish work is what sets him apart, and that is what tends to generate most of his sales. His finish work is amazing. But he definitely tends to have very German taste for art. 

The Okon body style is really comfortable. The Roya, the one above that he uses most, didn't sit very stably on your lap. 

As a bass, it really isn't worth the price, but most people who buy them it seems buy them more as art. That makes sense to me, even if not for me. (Phil Lesh being a prime example of an artist who plays them as his main touring instrument!)

Though I have the same qualm about Alembic, whose stuff runs in the $20k range without even trying. They quoted me $40k for a bass about two years ago. No. way. in. hell.


----------



## Nats (Jan 5, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## flo (Jan 8, 2010)

angus said:


> Honestly, I've played a number of these, and it really is underwhelming.[...]
> But his finish work is what sets him apart, and that is what tends to generate most of his sales. His finish work is amazing. But he definitely tends to have very German taste for art.
> 
> The Okon body style is really comfortable. The Roya, the one above that he uses most, didn't sit very stably on your lap.



mmm...
I've heard someone playing a Roya and loved the sound, but taste is different of cause.
Great to have someone on here who's actually tried some!
And... What do you mean by "German taste of art"?
Just wondering...good or bad?


----------



## Bevo (Jan 8, 2010)

That was the one with the jewels on it..cool but in an artsy way..


----------



## DethCaek (Jan 10, 2010)

angus said:


> Honestly, I've played a number of these, and it really is underwhelming. There is nothing particularly outstanding about the craftsmanship (though it is very, very good, but by no means peerless) or the sound (which is meh, in my opinion).
> 
> But his finish work is what sets him apart, and that is what tends to generate most of his sales. His finish work is amazing. But he definitely tends to have very German taste for art.
> 
> ...



I haven't played a Ritter, but I have played an Alembic and I completely agree. I've played Warwicks way better and more cost worthy.


----------



## friz (Oct 8, 2010)

I own a Roya and a second Ritter Bass is coming next year.
Next week I'll have a Cora to test 

Everyone has different tastes of course, but I love the designs, finishes and the sound of Ritter Basses.
Also my band members prefer the Ritter, sound wise.

On the other hand, if I would play a full set of motown music, then I would play my F-bass. So, it also depends on what genres you play, sound you like, etc

I've seen the new Ritter Shudarella 3 ("The Jugendstring")....


----------



## giantchris (Oct 9, 2010)

Best finish work. I love his marble finishes it actually looks like it has texture.


----------



## friz (Oct 14, 2010)

Here it is: Shudarella 3 - Jugendstring






I've been testing the Cora for a few days now, and it is just fantastic!!


----------

